# My first label



## roblloyd (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's my first label for the SP. What do you think? Honest answers please! No critique to large or small.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2011)

Very colorful label with a bit of grapes in the corner. Awesome label. I would like to suggest you put a date on it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I would like to suggest you put a date on it.



Yea Dan like Tuesday! Because with Skeeter Pee it'll be gone by Saturday

Nice label though it's not a hard lemonade.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 15, 2011)

Ha ha,

Yea, a BOD (Born on Date) like beer!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 15, 2011)

I was going to do a date bit you're right it won't make it. Probably take longer to take the labels off!
I printed 1 page and it looks nice with good colors from the laser. I will have to see how it looks on the bottles.
Think I should change the name, font colors? Its all PhotoShop so easy enough to modify.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2011)

What are you using for labels, pre gummed, Avery, standard paper and stick glue? Id leave it just the way it is, its great!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! I will be doing paper and glue sticks until I get to order the labels.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great! What is the font you used for the name?

Maybe, just above the ABV, pen in the date, e.g. "3/11".


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Yea Dan like Tuesday! Because with Skeeter Pee it'll be gone by Saturday



I don't know what you guys are talking about. I meant a picture of a date that turned out to be a lemon.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

i wonder how it would look with the "with a hint of..." like italicized underneath the actual title in a smaller font?
other than that looks pretty cool.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice label!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like it. Very vibrant.


----------



## Flem (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it's perfect.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

With respect to Lon here is the updated label. The font is Curlz MT.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice touch. I had also decided to do that with any future batches.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

that looks way awesome.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> With respect to Lon here is the updated label. The font is Curlz MT.



Thanks. Always good to know.


----------

